# GM Program #:N140417



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

*GM Program #:*
N140417
 


*Date Issued:*
Jul 14, 2014
 


*Program Title:*
LOW ENGINE COOLANT LEVEL WITHOUT AN EXTERNAL LEAK
[HR][/HR] *Program Status: * INCOMPLETE

I just check the mychevrolet web site to check recalls and I have this one with an incomplete status.
Does anybody know anything about this program? I had my water pump replaced over a year ago and I haven't lost any fluid since so I think they fixed the problem but just wondering what this is about since it was issued July 14th.


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Honestly I'm not sure what they're supposed to do with this recall, but here is how mine went. 

I went in and the service adviser said something like "Yeah, it's a minor thing. They're just going to look and see if the coolant is low and then add coolant if it needs it."

Me: "Well that's just dumb...I did have really low coolant like two days ago when I bought it, so I added some more **** coolant."

Sorry this isn't much help, but I think they might be just checking for leaks? I thought the entire exchange was silly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's to direct dealerships who charge for fluid top offs to top off the Cruze's coolant levels until August 2016. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey jsusanka,

If you'd like to send us your VIN we'd be happy to share any additional information regarding this service announcement. We're available via private message if you have any questions or concerns.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got my notice today.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently had my turbo replaced and they also addressed this issue. They told me there was an issue with some seals starting to leak if the coolant level gets too low.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Got my letter today. It just says that there may have been some air trapped in the cooling system during the coolant fill process at the plant and the coolant level may decease over time as the trapped air is purged from the system. The dealer will check the level and fill it at no charge until August 12, 2016. 

Don't know why I would take it to the dealer and wait two hours for them to do this. I checked mine in under 10 seconds and it is full. I wonder if GM will pay me what they would have paid the dealer to check it.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Pfft. I threw mine away.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey jsusanka,
> 
> If you'd like to send us your VIN we'd be happy to share any additional information regarding this service announcement. We're available via private message if you have any questions or concerns.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I got my letter today. it is pretty much what dhpnet said so I guess mine has already been taken care of since I was having the low coolant problem since I bought my care and last year they finally saw a leak at the water pump and they replaced that and the t-stat housing gasket and I haven't lost any coolant since. I am going to get an oil change in the next couple of weeks and will bring my letter. Thanks again.


----------



## las2fall (Sep 24, 2014)

that's what I got to do this morning was put a water pump on a cruze , followed by do the recall to make sure the coolant level was filled. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Received this in the mail yesterday. Pretty much says what obermd said above. Still doesn't fix my anti-freeze smelling interior. :angry:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You're very welcome, jsusanka. Please let us know if further assistance is needed with this matter. We are here to help!

Kristen A. (Assisting Amber)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brent769 said:


> View attachment 112698
> Received this in the mail yesterday. Pretty much says what obermd said above. Still doesn't fix my anti-freeze smelling interior. :angry:


What model year do you have?


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oops, I have a 2013 2LT RS 6MT


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brent769 said:


> Oops, I have a 2013 2LT RS 6MT


You may have the older HVAC box with a glycol based lubricant. Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html for more information and how to assist your dealership in resolving this. Whatever you do, don't let them put that idiotic hose on your surge tank as it doesn't fix anything.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> You may have the older HVAC box with a glycol based lubricant. Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html for more information and how to assist your dealership in resolving this. Whatever you do, don't let them put that idiotic hose on your surge tank as it doesn't fix anything.


Oh I've spent hours reading that... so much so that I forget what I've read, haha. My car was built in Jan. 2013 so I may indeed have the glycerol based lubricant. I took my car in last year, and they couldn't smell it, which is BS. I'll book an appoint within the next few weeks and see if they can fix it properly. I just have this feeling that they won't put it back together properly if it is the evap. case assembly. I've checked the cap like Blue Angel has said and it appears to be ok. 
Thanks for the input


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brent, do you smell coolant under the hood or outside the car? If not the problem is the HVAC box.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. I did smell it at one time, but then I took off my rad cap and put it on again and it seemed to fix it, as in no smell outside of vehicle. The rad cap was most likely not sealed correctly. You are probably right in that I have one of the HVAC units with the glycerol based lubricants.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brent769 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I did smell it at one time, but then I took off my rad cap and put it on again and it seemed to fix it, as in no smell outside of vehicle. The rad cap was most likely not sealed correctly. You are probably right in that I have one of the HVAC units with the glycerol based lubricants.


Easy way to generate this smell - turn the car on and run the heater on full blast. Once it warms up you'll know. Step outside and see if you can smell anything under the hood.


----------

